# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ماکزیمم نتیجه در 5 ماه پایانی حتی از سطح صفر

## afshar

دیگه دیره واسه موندن دارم از پیش تو میرم ... شده این قصه تقدیرم ، چه دلگیرم .... خداحافظ این احساس بدی هست که خیلی ها این موقع ها راجب کنکور دارن    نه نرو ... تنهام نذار ... من عاشقتم .. دیوونه وار و این هم جمله ای هست که خیلی ها در لحظات آخر دل کندن از هدف هاشون به زبون میارن درست  دیگه این موقع های سال هست که ، تو خیلی پشیمونی و خیلی از حرف های منه  مشاور سبز شده ؛ از اینکه در حاشیه پول خرج کردن برای خرید رتبه شدن در  کنکور بودن چه فرقی داره با وقتی که آستین ها بالا بزنی و براش مایه بذاری  از وجودت خودت ، تا ده ها هشدار و توصیه ای که همین جا و از همین سایت برات  کردم و هنوز هم خیلی هاشون قدیمی نشدن و بازهم داری به کار اشتباه خودت  ادامه میدی . به نظرت آیا اگه همین راه و مسیر ادامه بدی به همین جایی که  الان هستی نمیرسی ؟ !! چی شد که از الان ساز 95 گفتن خیلی هاتون بدجوری کوک شده ؟ صدام رو میشنوی یا نه ؟ صدای خستگی هام رو ... دلم خیلی واست تنگه ... هنوزم دیوونه وار عاشق هدفت هستی ؟  هنوزم ی بغضی تو سینه داری که هر لحظه میخواد بترکه ؟ هنوز اون جایگاه خودت بدست نیاوردی ؟
*همایش 12 دی دکتر افشار و چگونگی عملکرد و بیان راهکار عملی برای داوطلبان کنکوری که تا حالا نتیجه خوبی در کنکور آزمایشی نگرفتن و یا کلا" شروع جدی نکردن .* *فقط 90 دقیقه دل بده ...*

*دانلود همایش از لینک اصلی* 
 *دانلود همایش از لینک کمکی* **

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

مثل همیشه عالی ! :38:  :22:

----------


## shadab shariati

عالی بود ممنون 
فقط نمیدونم با این برنامه ای که گفتین میشه با قلمچی م هماهنگ شد ؟!!!!!!قلمچی رو از بعد عید برم بهتر نیست؟؟استرس میگیرم اینجوری .....:yahoo (2):

----------


## Lara27

چرا ایینارو توی سایت خودتون نمیذارید؟:yahoo (21):

----------


## konkuri94

عالی بود، ممنون. ای کاش زیست هم می گفتید. چون مهم ترین و حجیم ترین درس تجربیه.:yahoo (1):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

من که کف کردم 
عالییییی

----------


## mika

بسیار خوب و مفید 
فقط یک سوال 
چجوری این برنامه رو با آزمون قلمچی هماهنگ کنیم ؟

----------


## mohamadj07

> بسیار خوب و مفید 
> فقط یک سوال 
> چجوری این برنامه رو با آزمون قلمچی هماهنگ کنیم ؟


ایشون اینجا انلاین نمیشن و پاسخگویی نمیکنن...

----------


## امیر ارسلان

زیاد خودتونو درگیر برنامه قلمچی نکنین 
بعد عید تو ازمونای جامع شرکت کنین که سنجش بهتره

----------


## shadab shariati

> زیاد خودتونو درگیر برنامه قلمچی نکنین 
> بعد عید تو ازمونای جامع شرکت کنین که سنجش بهتره


یعنی شما پیشنهاد میکنی مثلا منی که الان میخوام از صفر شروع کنم هیچ  ازمونی نرم تا بعد عید؟

----------


## mona_sh365

پس لینکش کو نیست:yahoo (2):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> یعنی شما پیشنهاد میکنی مثلا منی که الان میخوام از صفر شروع کنم هیچ  ازمونی نرم تا بعد عید؟


بله،چون از برنامه اونا عقب تری یا ممکنه بهشون نرسی و کلا نامیدت کنه ولی خودت باید بخونیا :Yahoo (21): 
بعد عید  خیال راحت تو یه آمون جامع درست و حسابی شرکت مکنی

----------


## shadab shariati

> بله،چون از برنامه اونا عقب تری یا ممکنه بهشون نرسی و کلا نامیدت کنه ولی خودت باید بخونیا
> بعد عید  خیال راحت تو یه آمون جامع درست و حسابی شرکت مکنی


متاسفانه قلمچی  ثبت نام کردم یه ازمونم رفتم :yahoo (2):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

زیاد مهم نیس
سعی کن برنامت تا حدی ک میشه با برنامه قلمچی باشه ولی بیشتر به برنامه شخصی خودت توجه کن 
آزمونارم بده که به شرایط جلسه عادت کنی



- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> متاسفانه قلمچی  ثبت نام کردم یه ازمونم رفتم :yahoo (2):


زیاد مهم نیس
سعی کن برنامت تا حدی ک میشه با برنامه قلمچی باشه ولی بیشتر به برنامه شخصی خودت توجه کن 
آزمونارم بده که به شرایط جلسه عادت کنی

----------


## yaghma

> متاسفانه قلمچی  ثبت نام کردم یه ازمونم رفتم :yahoo (2):


منم با نظر دوستمون امیر ارسلان موافقم 

منم مثل شما تازه شروع کردم 

هر ازمونی که ثبت نام کردی برو :1_برای اینکه به شرایط ازمون عادت کنی  2_تا اونجایی هم که میتونی به سوالا جواب میدی (بالا خره داری میخونی دیگه)

تمرکز اصلیت رو بزار روی برنامه شخصی خودت

نکته مهم اینه که این نظر شخصی بنده بود

----------


## shadab shariati

> منم با نظر دوستمون امیر ارسلان موافقم 
> 
> منم مثل شما تازه شروع کردم 
> 
> هر ازمونی که ثبت نام کردی برو :1_برای اینکه به شرایط ازمون عادت کنی  2_تا اونجایی هم که میتونی به سوالا جواب میدی (بالا خره داری میخونی دیگه)
> 
> تمرکز اصلیت رو بزار روی برنامه شخصی خودت
> 
> نکته مهم اینه که این نظر شخصی بنده بود


نمیشه از الان مو ب مو با قلمچی پیش برم؟؟؟ اخه یه جوریه  برنامه استاد افشار رو با قلمچی هماهنگ کنم ........:yahoo (2):ااااه بعضی وقتا کم میارم میگم تسلیم شم شکست رو قبول کنم ......هنوز شرو نکردم دیگه امیدی به رتبه خوب ندارم ...اصن نمیدونم چجوری بخونم .......قلمچی ؟دکتر افشار ؟اه اصن گیج شدم ..

----------


## Lara27

> نمیشه از الان مو ب مو با قلمچی پیش برم؟؟؟ اخه یه جوریه  برنامه استاد افشار رو با قلمچی هماهنگ کنم ........:yahoo (2):ااااه بعضی وقتا کم میارم میگم تسلیم شم شکست رو قبول کنم ......هنوز شرو نکردم دیگه امیدی به رتبه خوب ندارم ...اصن نمیدونم چجوری بخونم .......قلمچی ؟دکتر افشار ؟اه اصن گیج شدم ..


 این دوتا برنامه اصلا تناقضی ندارن فقط تنها مشکلی که برات به وجود میاره اینه به تمام برنامه نمیرسی . شما نباید هدفت قلم چی باشه .هدف باید پیشرفت باشه و استفاده 100% از فرصت هات باشه برای به دست آوردن رتبه خوب   من خودم یه دوستی داشتم که ترازش میانگین 7500 بود ولی رفت توی کنکور 3000 شد رتبه  یه دوست هم داشتم ترازش میانگین 6300 بود رتبش 1100 شد الانم داره دندون میخونه

----------


## yaghma

برنامه کاملا به خودت برمیگرده .

اما اگه دوست داری با برنامه قلم چی از پیش 2 هماهنگ شو برو جلو توی 2 هفته ازمون عقب موندگی هات رو تو زمان های جبرانی بخون 

2تا مزیت داره 1_هماهنگ با برنامه میری جلو 
2_هم عقب موندگی هات رو جبران میکنی

اما شاید بگی سخت نیست:میگم چرا سخته ,به هرحال 1 ترم عقب هستیم از کسی که از مهر شروع کرده ,اما 

*شدیدا اعتقاد دارم که شدنیه * 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

برنامه کاملا به خودت برمیگرده .

اما اگه دوست داری با برنامه قلم چی از پیش 2 هماهنگ شو برو جلو توی 2 هفته ازمون عقب موندگی هات رو تو زمان های جبرانی بخون 

2تا مزیت داره 1_هماهنگ با برنامه میری جلو 
2_هم عقب موندگی هات رو جبران میکنی

اما شاید بگی سخت نیست:میگم چرا سخته ,به هرحال 1 ترم عقب هستیم از کسی که از مهر شروع کرده ,اما 

*شدیدا اعتقاد دارم که شدنیه *

----------


## shadab shariati

برنامه کاملا به خودت برمیگرده .

اما اگه دوست داری با برنامه قلم چی از پیش 2 هماهنگ شو برو جلو توی 2 هفته ازمون عقب موندگی هات رو تو زمان های جبرانی بخون 

2تا مزیت داره 1_هماهنگ با برنامه میری جلو 
2_هم عقب موندگی هات رو جبران میکنی

اما شاید بگی سخت نیست:میگم چرا سخته ,به هرحال 1 ترم عقب هستیم از کسی که از مهر شروع کرده ,اما 

*شدیدا اعتقاد دارم که شدنیه 
*..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........


درواقع شما منظورت اینه ک از الان  مو ب مو با قلمچی پیش برم و تو زمان های جبرانی نخونده هاروجبران کنم درسته؟!

----------


## yaghma

> برنامه کاملا به خودت برمیگرده .
> 
> اما اگه دوست داری با برنامه قلم چی از پیش 2 هماهنگ شو برو جلو توی 2 هفته ازمون عقب موندگی هات رو تو زمان های جبرانی بخون 
> 
> 2تا مزیت داره 1_هماهنگ با برنامه میری جلو 
> 2_هم عقب موندگی هات رو جبران میکنی
> 
> اما شاید بگی سخت نیست:میگم چرا سخته ,به هرحال 1 ترم عقب هستیم از کسی که از مهر شروع کرده ,اما 
> 
> ...


بله تقریبا .

برای درک بهتر موضوع برنامه خودم رو میگم

من گزینه 2 ثبت نام کردم 26 ازمون جمع بندی فقط پیش 1

از اختصاصیا زیست وشیمی رو دارم میرسونم (چون درسای اصلی رشتمونه))

از عمومی هام هم ادبیات و زبان رو تموم کردم دارم عربی رو (برخلاف برنامه ازمون) قواعد عربی 1 رو میخونم ,معارف هم 2 درس خوندم

اما از ازمون بعد: زیست وشیمی وفیزیک پیش رو طبق برنامه ازمون میخونم ولی پایه هارو شخصی سازی میکنم مثلا برای بهمن ماه عربی 2 رو در نظر میگیرم +شیمی 2 +.......

بعبارتی گفته های اقای افشار و با برنامه گزینه 2 ادغام کردم

امیدوارم متوجه شده باشین

----------


## M.javaddd

سلام و دردود بر کتر افشار عزیز که مثل همیشه عالی بود و استفاده کافی و وافی رو بردیم..استاد یه سر هم به این لینک بزنید و نظرتون رو بفرمایید...

----------


## Ali.psy

ممنون از استاد عزیز فوق العاده بود.

----------


## omideeejahan

سلام خیلی خوب بود. ولی اگه یه راه حلی میدادید که در درس دیفرانسیل هم به این برنامه هم به قلمچی برسیم خیلی خوب میشد

----------


## _YALDA_

*up*

----------


## tamanaviki

مرسی آقای افشار واقعا عاااااااااالی بودش ممنون

----------


## maryam13

خخخخخخ افشار تا ماه اخرم میگه دیر نیست هرچند الان خودش برا 99استارت کارو زده تو کانالش

----------


## iamAmir

> خخخخخخ افشار تا ماه اخرم میگه دیر نیست هرچند الان خودش برا 99استارت کارو زده تو کانالش


من تو این انجمن زیاد فعالیت ندارم و بیشتر میام میبینم میرم
اما هر وقت تورو میبینم داری میگی نه نمیشه، نه نمیتونین، کسی که تا الان نخونده یه احمقی بیش نیست، و...

ببین تورو نمیشناسم، فقط میدونم بچه ای و هنوز دهم یازدهم میخونی
ببین انقدر به بچه ها فاز منفی نده.
تو لازم نیست واقعیت رو به بچه ها گوشزد کنی.

رک بگم، یه نفر iq داره
یه نفر الان سطحش صفر نیست کامل اما خوب نخونده
شما با هیچ کس یکی نیستی که داری میگی نه، شما هیچی نمیشین اگه بخونین.

دختر خانم، خدا هم دوست نداره یه نفر رو داری ناامید میکنی.
تو کاریت نباشه، درس خودتو بخون ایشالا که پژشکی تهران هم بیاری

اما مطمن باش یه نفر از الان بخونه راحت میتونه رتبه عالی بیاره
البته باید عالی بخونه
هیچ کس با کس دیگه یکی نیست؛ یکی استعداد داره، یکی تلاش داره؛ یکی جفتشو داره
اما تا الان خوب نخوندن

مطمن باشید میشه.
من خودم کنکوریم، تا ۲ ماه پیش به همه میگفتم میشه؟ نمیشه؟ چیکار کنم؟
اما الان اومدم جلو دستم اومده، خیلی قشنگ هم میشه!
توکل کنین به خدا، میشه

شما هم واسه باز آخر یه خواهش میکنم ازت، بچه ها رو ناامید نکن، خدا هم اینطوری دوست نداره!
تلاشتو بکن ایشالا شما بهترین بشی
بچه ها از الان هم میتونن بهترین رتبه ها رو بیارن
هیچ کس با کس دیگه یکی نیست، اگه میخوای بدونی میشه باید برگزدی به خودت؛ ببینی چند چندی! تحملشو داری ۵ ماه با استراتژی تا پای جون کار کنی؟

----------


## erfann21

خود من با توجه به پیشرفتی که توی یک ماه گذشته داشتم(خدایی خییییلی هم حرفه ای و پرفشار نبوده) میگم میشه تو 6ماه
به ولله میشه به قرآن میشه
فقط نباید وقت حروم کنید و از همه مهم تر، کم نیارید
میشه

----------


## maryam13

> من تو این انجمن زیاد فعالیت ندارم و بیشتر میام میبینم میرم
> اما هر وقت تورو میبینم داری میگی نه نمیشه، نه نمیتونین، کسی که تا الان نخونده یه احمقی بیش نیست، و...
> 
> ببین تورو نمیشناسم، فقط میدونم بچه ای و هنوز دهم یازدهم میخونی
> ببین انقدر به بچه ها فاز منفی نده.
> تو لازم نیست واقعیت رو به بچه ها گوشزد کنی.
> 
> رک بگم، یه نفر iq داره
> یه نفر الان سطحش صفر نیست کامل اما خوب نخونده
> ...


من بچه ها رو نا امید نکردم و نمیکنم و خوشم هم از این کارا نمیاد بحث سر افشاره که ایشون حتی ماه اخرم میگه دیر نیست و ....تو کنکور تنها چیزی که برابره فقط زمانه
تنها چیزی که مهمه فقط استفاده درست از زمانه که یه وقتی دیگه دیر میشه  تاریخ کنکور رو که نمیشه تغییر داد 
همین افشارم هر ماه برو یه 4تا ویس و ..نوشته میده میگه میشه دیر نیست 
البته نا گفته نماند شاید برا کسی که سهمیه داشته باشه دو ماه خوندن هم زیاد باشه چون بهترین رشته ها رو میاره دیگه یا میره دانشگاه ازاد و ..بدون شهریه

----------


## iamAmir

عجب

----------


## Amin6

> من تو این انجمن زیاد فعالیت ندارم و بیشتر میام میبینم میرم
> اما هر وقت تورو میبینم داری میگی نه نمیشه، نه نمیتونین، کسی که تا الان نخونده یه احمقی بیش نیست، و...
> 
> ببین تورو نمیشناسم، فقط میدونم بچه ای و هنوز دهم یازدهم میخونی
> ببین انقدر به بچه ها فاز منفی نده.
> تو لازم نیست واقعیت رو به بچه ها گوشزد کنی.
> 
> رک بگم، یه نفر iq داره
> یه نفر الان سطحش صفر نیست کامل اما خوب نخونده
> ...


میدونی قضیه چیه؟
ایشون بیرون از گود کنکور تشریف دارن
البته فکر نکنی الان دارن رشته پزشکی تهران میخونن
ن
یه رشته خیلی معمولی
اما خیلی فاز مشاور برداشتن
حالا الان میاد اینجا حرفای خیلی مثلا مشاوره گونه و واقع بینانه میزنه ( صرفا پیام اینجاشو نمیگم کلا میگم )
حتی یبار انقدر بچه هارو ناامید میکرد که بعد اومد یه تاپیک زد عذرخواهی کرد  :Yahoo (21): 
در حالی که خودش که کنکوری بوده قطعا از حرفای ناامید کننده ای که الان میزنه ( تاکید میکنم منظورم پیامش تو این تاپیک نیست کلا میگم ) اگر بهش میگفتن خوشش نمیومده
به هر حال  :Yahoo (110): 
از خارج گود به نظرم دارن عقده حرفایی که زمان کنکورشون میشنیدن رو با اینجا گفتن خالی میکنن
شما زیاد جدی نگیر...

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (50):

----------


## MehranWilson

> میدونی قضیه چیه؟
> ایشون بیرون از گود کنکور تشریف دارن
> البته فکر نکنی الان دارن رشته پزشکی تهران میخونن
> ن
> یه رشته خیلی معمولی
> اما خیلی فاز مشاور برداشتن
> حالا الان میاد اینجا حرفای خیلی مثلا مشاوره گونه و واقع بینانه میزنه ( صرفا پیام اینجاشو نمیگم کلا میگم )
> حتی یبار انقدر بچه هارو ناامید میکرد که بعد اومد یه تاپیک زد عذرخواهی کرد 
> در حالی که خودش که کنکوری بوده قطعا از حرفای ناامید کننده ای که الان میزنه ( تاکید میکنم منظورم پیامش تو این تاپیک نیست کلا میگم ) اگر بهش میگفتن خوشش نمیومده
> ...


احسنت بر تو جوان :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> میدونی قضیه چیه؟
> ایشون بیرون از گود کنکور تشریف دارن
> البته فکر نکنی الان دارن رشته پزشکی تهران میخونن
> ن
> یه رشته خیلی معمولی
> اما خیلی فاز مشاور برداشتن
> حالا الان میاد اینجا حرفای خیلی مثلا مشاوره گونه و واقع بینانه میزنه ( صرفا پیام اینجاشو نمیگم کلا میگم )
> حتی یبار انقدر بچه هارو ناامید میکرد که بعد اومد یه تاپیک زد عذرخواهی کرد 
> در حالی که خودش که کنکوری بوده قطعا از حرفای ناامید کننده ای که الان میزنه ( تاکید میکنم منظورم پیامش تو این تاپیک نیست کلا میگم ) اگر بهش میگفتن خوشش نمیومده
> ...


سوالی که اینجا مطرح میشه اینه که شما چقدر فشار اومده بوده بهت از حرفاش که بعد از گذشت یه همچین زمانی از اون قضیه  که به کل تموم شده؛اومدی با detailsکامل برای این داداشمون توضیح دادی؛در صورتی که خوده طرف هم قیافه حق به جانب نگرفت که بیاد توضیح بده من کنکوری نیستم و این چه طرز حرف زدنه و این داستانا!
بخشکه این شانس خشکیده که به ما که رسید انجمن شد مسموم ترین انجمنِ ممکن تو دوره های گذشته حال و آینده! ماشالا همه زخم خوردن ما میایم کمک بگیریم بد تر نیازمند کمک میشیم! امیدوارم سبب کج فهمی نشده باشم و به کسی بی احترامی نشده باشه؛ولی فقط خدا عاقبت امسال انجمن رو به خیر کنه!

----------


## tamanaviki

> من تو این انجمن زیاد فعالیت ندارم و بیشتر میام میبینم میرم
> اما هر وقت تورو میبینم داری میگی نه نمیشه، نه نمیتونین، کسی که تا الان نخونده یه احمقی بیش نیست، و...
> 
> ببین تورو نمیشناسم، فقط میدونم بچه ای و هنوز دهم یازدهم میخونی
> ببین انقدر به بچه ها فاز منفی نده.
> تو لازم نیست واقعیت رو به بچه ها گوشزد کنی.
> 
> رک بگم، یه نفر iq داره
> یه نفر الان سطحش صفر نیست کامل اما خوب نخونده
> ...


بخدا حرف دل منو زدی..من کلا ۳روزع ک میان تو انجمن نظرمیدم هروقت این خانوم محترم دیدم باعث ناامیدی بچها شده و هر پستی ک من دیدم ایشون اظهار نظر کردن حالا وقتشون زیادع یا نه درس میخونن یا نه بما دخلی نداره ولی اینم دلیل نداره بیاد و هرچی موج منفی درونش هسش ب بچها بده والله ک کارع خوبی نی دخترخانوم

----------


## tamanaviki

> سوالی که اینجا مطرح میشه اینه که شما چقدر فشار اومده بوده بهت از حرفاش که بعد از گذشت یه همچین زمانی از اون قضیه  که به کل تموم شده؛اومدی با detailsکامل برای این داداشمون توضیح دادی؛در صورتی که خوده طرف هم قیافه حق به جانب نگرفت که بیاد توضیح بده من کنکوری نیستم و این چه طرز حرف زدنه و این داستانا!
> بخشکه این شانس خشکیده که به ما که رسید انجمن شد مسموم ترین انجمنِ ممکن تو دوره های گذشته حال و آینده! ماشالا همه زخم خوردن ما میایم کمک بگیریم بد تر نیازمند کمک میشیم! امیدوارم سبب کج فهمی نشده باشم و به کسی بی احترامی نشده باشه؛ولی فقط خدا عاقبت امسال انجمن رو به خیر کنه!


ن عزیز این خانوم امروز نظرشو نوشته واسه خیلی وقت نی..صبی بعد نظر من ک تشکر کردم اومدش موج منفیشم اینجا روونه کرد خداروشکر ی پست بدون منفی بافی ول نمیکنن

----------


## Amin6

> سوالی که اینجا مطرح میشه اینه که شما چقدر فشار اومده بوده بهت از حرفاش که بعد از گذشت یه همچین زمانی از اون قضیه  که به کل تموم شده؛اومدی با detailsکامل برای این داداشمون توضیح دادی؛در صورتی که خوده طرف هم قیافه حق به جانب نگرفت که بیاد توضیح بده من کنکوری نیستم و این چه طرز حرف زدنه و این داستانا!
> بخشکه این شانس خشکیده که به ما که رسید انجمن شد مسموم ترین انجمنِ ممکن تو دوره های گذشته حال و آینده! ماشالا همه زخم خوردن ما میایم کمک بگیریم بد تر نیازمند کمک میشیم! امیدوارم سبب کج فهمی نشده باشم و به کسی بی احترامی نشده باشه؛ولی فقط خدا عاقبت امسال انجمن رو به خیر کنه!


اولا خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه خصلتی که دارم ( البته خودم ازش راضی هستم ) اینه که حرف هیچکس برام مهم نیست
یعنی چه حرف ناامید کننده و منفی و چه حرفی که مثبت باشه
هیچکدوم روم تاثیر نمیزاره و کاره خودمو میکنم ...
پس نه تنها بهم فشار نیومده بلکه به پوشک بچه آیندمم نیست
ثانیا اینکه اومدم برای اون آقا به قول شما details توضیح دادم این بود که کاملا در جریان حرفا و پستای اون خانم قرار بگیره؛ چون که خیلیارو دیدم که میان به این خانم میگن شما فاز منفی میدی مدام! نه الان که ۶ماه به کنکوره! حتی دوماه پیش هم پست های ایشون‌ رو ببینید کاملا مشخصه که به چه نحویه!
بعضی وقتا یه نفر با کوچکترین حرفی هم انگیزشو از دست میده چه برسه بخواد پستای ایشونو یخونه
بله واقعا موافقم با وجود برخی ها بسیار مسموم شده
خدا عاقبت این انجمن رو به خیر میکنه لازم نیس منو شما نگرانش باشیم

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*به جای این بحثای حاشیه ای تمرکزتون رو بزارید رو درستونو تلاش کنید
به حرف آدمای منفی هم گوش نکنید 
تو ۶ خیلی کارا میشه خیلییییی کارا 
فقط یه ذره همت و اراده میخاد*

----------


## V_buqs

> دیگه دیره واسه موندن دارم از پیش تو میرم ... شده این قصه تقدیرم ، چه دلگیرم .... خداحافظ این احساس بدی هست که خیلی ها این موقع ها راجب کنکور دارن    نه نرو ... تنهام نذار ... من عاشقتم .. دیوونه وار و این هم جمله ای هست که خیلی ها در لحظات آخر دل کندن از هدف هاشون به زبون میارن درست  دیگه این موقع های سال هست که ، تو خیلی پشیمونی و خیلی از حرف های منه  مشاور سبز شده ؛ از اینکه در حاشیه پول خرج کردن برای خرید رتبه شدن در  کنکور بودن چه فرقی داره با وقتی که آستین ها بالا بزنی و براش مایه بذاری  از وجودت خودت ، تا ده ها هشدار و توصیه ای که همین جا و از همین سایت برات  کردم و هنوز هم خیلی هاشون قدیمی نشدن و بازهم داری به کار اشتباه خودت  ادامه میدی . به نظرت آیا اگه همین راه و مسیر ادامه بدی به همین جایی که  الان هستی نمیرسی ؟ !! چی شد که از الان ساز 95 گفتن خیلی هاتون بدجوری کوک شده ؟ صدام رو میشنوی یا نه ؟ صدای خستگی هام رو ... دلم خیلی واست تنگه ... هنوزم دیوونه وار عاشق هدفت هستی ؟  هنوزم ی بغضی تو سینه داری که هر لحظه میخواد بترکه ؟ هنوز اون جایگاه خودت بدست نیاوردی ؟
> *همایش 12 دی دکتر افشار و چگونگی عملکرد و بیان راهکار عملی برای داوطلبان کنکوری که تا حالا نتیجه خوبی در کنکور آزمایشی نگرفتن و یا کلا" شروع جدی نکردن .* *فقط 90 دقیقه دل بده ...*
> 
> *دانلود همایش از لینک اصلی* 
>  *دانلود همایش از لینک کمکی* **



همون یارو مکتبستانیه هستی تو؟

----------


## maryam13

موندم کی رو نا امید کردم تو این فروم هر پستی میزارم میگین فاز منفی میدی و ....اولا  کسی که هدف داره حرف هیچ کسی براش مهم نیست و راه درستو میره و موفق میشه بعضی ها فقط تو این تاپیکا دنبال اینن کی چه حرفی زده من  کسی رو نا امید نکردم فقط وقتی میبینم بعضی ها خودشون هچ کار خاصی انجام ندادن برا کنکور و همین الان سوالات 97رو بزار جلوشون تو هر درس 30درصد نمیزنن بعدشم خیلی ادعا دارن میان به بچه ها  منبع های چرت و پرت معرفی میکنن و...منم نظر خودمو میگیم درضمن من  یه پست گذاشتم گفتم اقای افشار تا یه ماه قبل کنکورم میگه دیر نیست  و خودش از همین الان استارت کنکور99 رو زده   شما بد برداشت میکنید فقط دنبال حرف های منفی هستین و منتظرید کسی یه چیزی بگه دیگه درس نخونید نیمسال اول که رفت کلا 2ماه ونیم به عید مونده بعد عید هم باید مباحثی که خوندین جمع بندی کنین مگه غیر از اینه یا زمان برگزاری کنکورو عوض کردن ما خبر نداریم ؟

----------


## دلنیا

بچه هایی که این فایل رو گوش کردید لطفا راهنمایی می کنید. من چند روز پیش از ایشون یک فایل گوش دادم که گفته بودن یک برنامه 90 روزه بریزید شامل 12 هفته فکر کنم. بغد مثلا گفته بودن باکس بندی کنید هر هفته مثلا فلان مبحث فبزیک یا دینی این فایل الان همونه؟

----------


## maryam13

> بچه هایی که این فایل رو گوش کردید لطفا راهنمایی می کنید. من چند روز پیش از ایشون یک فایل گوش دادم که گفته بودن یک برنامه 90 روزه بریزید شامل 12 هفته فکر کنم. بغد مثلا گفته بودن باکس بندی کنید هر هفته مثلا فلان مبحث فبزیک یا دینی این فایل الان همونه؟


نه برو تو کانالش همه فایلای جدید رو بگیر این فایل برا 4سال پیشه البته حرفاش هم همون حرفای تکراریه چیز جدیدی نیست که بگه

----------


## دلنیا

ممنون عزیزم

----------


## Saturn8

اقا دیگه بخونید کم بیاین انجمن باور کنید واسه خودتون میگم چون دوس دارم سال دیگه این انجمن پره مصاحبه باشه فکر کن مصاحبه ی CURERعزیز،مصاحبه ی سینای عزیز،مصاحبه mahtisخانم،و...شاید خودم!

----------


## maryam13

> اقا دیگه بخونید کم بیاین انجمن باور کنید واسه خودتون میگم چون دوس دارم سال دیگه این انجمن پره مصاحبه باشه فکر کن مصاحبه ی CURERعزیز،مصاحبه ی سینای عزیز،مصاحبه mahtisخانم،و...شاید خودم!


 ایشالا شیرینی فراموش نشه 
از خودت شروع کن نیا انجمن

----------


## Saturn8

> ایشالا شیرینی فراموش نشه 
> از خودت شروع کن نیا انجمن


اره این چند روز تو ترک بودم که الان اومدم دوباره)))
ولی قسم میخورم که دیگه تا14تیر منو اینجا نمیبینید14تیر که وارد انجمن میشم امیدوارم حال هممون خوب باشه وکنکور عادلانه وخوبی رو داده باشیم.واقعا بعضی ازافراد این انجمن شایستگی قبولی پزشکی رو دارن اگه یکم تلاش کنن

----------


## maryam13

> اره این چند روز تو ترک بودم که الان اومدم دوباره)))
> ولی قسم میخورم که دیگه تا14تیر منو اینجا نمیبینید14تیر که وارد انجمن میشم امیدوارم حال هممون خوب باشه وکنکور عادلانه وخوبی رو داده باشیم.واقعا بعضی ازافراد این انجمن شایستگی قبولی پزشکی رو دارن اگه یکم تلاش کنن


ان شا... هر چی خیره اتفاق بیوفته 
دوستان هم بهشون بر میخوره که اگه شروع نکنن واقعا نمیشه دیگه زمان از دست رفته رو جران کرد میان سریع جبهه میگیرن تو این تاپیکا  به امید خدا امسالم کنکور برگزار میشه و همه نتیجه دلخواه رو میگیرن

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دقیقا 6ماه وقت دارید حالا اگر تاریخ کنکور تغییر کنه بیشترم میشه یادتون باشه تو 6ماه میشه عمومی 70 80زد زیستم بالا ی 70 این یعنی میشه دارو قبول شد پس گول نخورید اره نباید فضایی فکر کرد بگیم همه رو 80 بزنی فلان کنی اما بخدا میشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

سامان تارم 6ماه خوند شد 680 بگیم کنکور سخت شده فلان شده شما بخونید بشید 1200 1300پس میشه مریم خانوم شما کلا یکم چون خودت مغزت نکشیده درس بخونی موفق بشی دوسداری ته دل همه رو خالی کنی من خودم 95 زیست زدم 10درصد 97 زدم 72درصد پله پله رشد کردم اما اگه همون سال 96 قوی میخوندم 70 80 میزدم پس لطفا کسیو ناامید نکن روزگار دنبالت میکنه عدالت رو روت اجرا میکنه

----------


## hamed_habibi

​در ضمن یادتون نره خدا بخواد کسیو بلند کنه میکنه ی جوری ک همه کف کنن پس از معجزات خدا غافل نشید

----------


## tamanaviki

> بچه هایی که این فایل رو گوش کردید لطفا راهنمایی می کنید. من چند روز پیش از ایشون یک فایل گوش دادم که گفته بودن یک برنامه 90 روزه بریزید شامل 12 هفته فکر کنم. بغد مثلا گفته بودن باکس بندی کنید هر هفته مثلا فلان مبحث فبزیک یا دینی این فایل الان همونه؟


بعله همونه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> سامان تارم 6ماه خوند شد 680 بگیم کنکور سخت شده فلان شده شما بخونید بشید 1200 1300پس میشه مریم خانوم شما کلا یکم چون خودت مغزت نکشیده درس بخونی موفق بشی دوسداری ته دل همه رو خالی کنی من خودم 95 زیست زدم 10درصد 97 زدم 72درصد پله پله رشد کردم اما اگه همون سال 96 قوی میخوندم 70 80 میزدم پس لطفا کسیو ناامید نکن روزگار دنبالت میکنه عدالت رو روت اجرا میکنه


_اخوی شما خودتون فازتون مشخص نیس 

یه روز میگید نمیشه یه روز میگید میشه !!!


چرا منطقت بعضی دوستان فرومی ثبات نداره آخه 

_

----------


## مینووو

> موندم کی رو نا امید کردم تو این فروم هر پستی میزارم میگین فاز منفی میدی و ....اولا  کسی که هدف داره حرف هیچ کسی براش مهم نیست و راه درستو میره و موفق میشه بعضی ها فقط تو این تاپیکا دنبال اینن کی چه حرفی زده من  کسی رو نا امید نکردم فقط وقتی میبینم بعضی ها خودشون هچ کار خاصی انجام ندادن برا کنکور و همین الان سوالات 97رو بزار جلوشون تو هر درس 30درصد نمیزنن بعدشم خیلی ادعا دارن میان به بچه ها  منبع های چرت و پرت معرفی میکنن و...منم نظر خودمو میگیم درضمن من  یه پست گذاشتم گفتم اقای افشار تا یه ماه قبل کنکورم میگه دیر نیست  و خودش از همین الان استارت کنکور99 رو زده   شما بد برداشت میکنید فقط دنبال حرف های منفی هستین و منتظرید کسی یه چیزی بگه دیگه درس نخونید نیمسال اول که رفت کلا 2ماه ونیم به عید مونده بعد عید هم باید مباحثی که خوندین جمع بندی کنین مگه غیر از اینه یا زمان برگزاری کنکورو عوض کردن ما خبر نداریم ؟


باشه قبول اصلا الان دیگ وقت مطلب جدید خوندن نیست زمان جمع بندیه فقط... خوب شد؟ کوتاه میای :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> باشه قبول اصلا الان دیگ وقت مطلب جدید خوندن نیست زمان جمع بندیه فقط... خوب شد؟ کوتاه میای


_الان دارم غش غش میخندم به این پستتون_

----------


## yashar.b

> _الان دارم غش غش میخندم به این پستتون_


راس میگه خب ی جوری تهشو جمع کرد همه تن و بدن من لرزید یهوو ، بابا یکم یواش ، چ خبرتونه ، چ خبرتوووونههههه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> راس میگه خب ی جوری تهشو جمع کرد همه تن و بدن من لرزید یهوو ، بابا یکم یواش ، چ خبرتونه ، چ خبرتوووونههههه


_
تقصیر خودتونه که افسار آیندتونو دادید دست ملت شریف فروم 

اگه ما سوال نکنیم میشه یا نمیشه اونا از کجا میخوان عقده هاشون رو بر ما تحمیل کنن 

_

----------


## maryam13

> باشه قبول اصلا الان دیگ وقت مطلب جدید خوندن نیست زمان جمع بندیه فقط... خوب شد؟ کوتاه میای


اصلا  شما رتبه1کنکور  کوتاه میای؟ چرا فقط دنبال پست های دیگران هستین ....

----------


## maryam13

> _
> تقصیر خودتونه که افسار آیندتونو دادید دست ملت شریف فروم 
> 
> اگه ما سوال نکنیم میشه یا نمیشه اونا از کجا میخوان عقده هاشون رو بر ما تحمیل کنن 
> 
> _


نمیدونم این کنکوریا مشکلشون چیه خدایی تا یه حرفی میزنی تو یه تاپیک سریع به خودشون میگیرن  من چیزی نگفتم اگه نگاه کنین فقط گفتم افشار تا ماه اخر همین حرفا رو میزنه اگر همه بگه نمیشه که کسی دیگه از ایشون مشاوره نمیگیره و بازار خودش خراب میشه دیگه

----------


## yashar.b

> _
> تقصیر خودتونه که افسار آیندتونو دادید دست ملت شریف فروم 
> 
> اگه ما سوال نکنیم میشه یا نمیشه اونا از کجا میخوان عقده هاشون رو بر ما تحمیل کنن 
> 
> _


نه بابا بحث این نیست اصن ، خیلی از حرفای اینجا برام مهم نیس من کلی گفتم 
فقط فک کنم دیده بودم یجا نوشته بودن فرهنگیان میخوندن ، ینی میخام بگم بدبخت اون دانش آموزایی ک زیر دست اینن، کلن همه دپ و در و داغون ، زنگ تفریح ام همگی میخونن : 3 و 4 و 5 و 6 تیغ رو پشت هم بزن ...  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## maryam13

شما خوبید شما از رستگار رحمانی هم پایتون قوی تره اصلا یکی دو ماه اخر بخونین رتبه 1میشید  به من چه تا یکی حرفی میزنه  پاچشو میگیرین 
بازم نا امیدتون کردم
من کی گفتم از الان شروع کنی میشه یا نمیشه چرا سریع هر حرفی میزنن به خودتون میگیرید
مگه کسی جلوتونو گرفته تازه من کلی هم به بچه  ها کمک کردم از بانک تست منتا گرفته و.. گفتم اینا رو بخونید از خودتون ازمون بگیرید  .....

----------


## Miss.Sad

> نمیدونم این کنکوریا مشکلشون چیه خدایی تا یه حرفی میزنی تو یه تاپیک سریع به خودشون میگیرن  من چیزی نگفتم اگه نگاه کنین فقط گفتم افشار تا ماه اخر همین حرفا رو میزنه اگر همه بگه نمیشه که کسی دیگه از ایشون مشاوره نمیگیره و بازار خودش خراب میشه دیگه


_خب باشه شما کاری نداشته باش بذا افشار تا روز مرگش تا قیامت فقط زر مفت بزنه اصن 

شاید ملت میخوان پولشونو بندازن تو جوب چرا میخوای مانع بشی  بذا کار خودشونو بکنن 
_

----------


## maryam13

> _خب باشه شما کاری نداشته باش بذا افشار تا روز مرگش تا قیامت فقط زر مفت بزنه اصن 
> 
> شاید ملت میخوان پولشونو بندازن تو جوب چرا میخوای مانع بشی  بذا کار خودشونو بکنن 
> _


نمیدونم چرا بچه ها بهشون بر میخوره البته بیشتر همون تنبل ها هستن که درس نمیخونن و گرنه اونایی که واقعا درس خونن حتی یه بار هم که من حرفی زدم نقل و توهین کردن مگه من باید بیام از کاربرا اجازه بگیرم بگم افشار تا ماه اخر همینو میگه

----------


## yashar.b

> شما خوبید شما از رستگار رحمانی هم پایتون قوی تره اصلا یکی دو ماه اخر بخونین رتبه 1میشید  به من چه تا یکی حرفی میزنه  پاچشو میگیرین 
> بازم نا امیدتون کردم
> من کی گفتم از الان شروع کنی میشه یا نمیشه چرا سریع هر حرفی میزنن به خودتون میگیرید
> مگه کسی جلوتونو گرفته تازه من کلی هم به بچه  ها کمک کردم از بانک تست منتا گرفته و.. گفتم اینا رو بخونید از خودتون ازمون بگیرید  .....


چند دمنوش مفید برای آرامش اعصاب 
*دمنوش آرامش چای بابونه*
طبیعت آن، معتدل و در بابونه های صحرایی به سمت گرم و خشک است. ضدّ بلغم و صفرا و آرام بخش اعصاب، به ویژه اعصاب معده و روده و مقویّ آنها و شستشودهنده بسیارقوی کلیه ها و تقویت کننده کلّی سیستم عصبی است وعلاوه برآن، ضدّ تب، ضدّ انگل، ضدّ یبوست و اشتهاآور است. از جمله خواص دیگر بابونه می توان به تقویت حافظه، تقویت اعصاب، آرامش بخش و خواب آور، ضد تشنج، درمان اضطراب و استرس، درمان سرگیجه همچنین خواص قلب و عروقی بابونه شامل گشاد کننده عروق قلبی، پایین آورنده فشار خون، بهتر کردن خون رسانی به مغز و کلیه و . . .) رقیق کردن خون و کمک کننده به کم خونی اشاره کرد.

* دمنوش آرامش چای میوه گل نسترن*
با ۱۵ عدد میوه گل نسترن یک دمنوش آرامبخش تهیه کنید. این چای با طبیعتی معتدل و تا حدّی خشک؛ سرشار از ویتامین ث بوده، در پیشگیری و درمان سرماخوردگی موثراست. میوه گل نسترن، فشارخون را کم کرده؛ ورم و درد کلیه را التیام و آن را شستشو می دهد؛ معده را تقویت می نماید و اثرات ضدّ اسهالی دارد.

* دمنوش آرامش چای سفید*
چای سفید نیز مانند چای سبز بدون تخمیر تهیه می شود و در مقایسه با آن طعم ملایم تری دارد. خوشبختانه این چای نیز خواص بی شماری دارد و برای سلامتی مفید است. چای سفید کاهش دهنده ی کلسترول و فشارخون، ضدویروس و ضدباکتری، تقویت کننده ی لثه، کاهش دهنده ی قندخون، ضدسرطان، آرام بخش اعصاب، مقوی قلب و عروق، مقابله کننده با پوکی استخوان و مبازره کننده با آنفلوانزا می باشد. چای سفید چای مورد علاقه ی امپراتورهای چینی بوده است.

*دمنوش آرامش نعناع فلفلی*
نعناع فلفلی باعث تسکین بدن و افزایش هوش می شود. این سبزی معطر به خوبی با چای (چای سبز و سفید) ترکیب شده و طعم خوب و دلچسبی به آن می دهد. نعناع تقویت کننده و نیروبخش است، به هضم غذا کمک و عملکرد معده، کبد، صفرا و روده ها را کنترل می کند. از این گذشته این سبزی معطر ضد درد بوده و با حالت تهوع مقابله می کند.

* دمنوش آرامش چای گزنه*
گزنه، طبیعتی گرم و خشک دارد و اثر آن در کاهش قند خون، سال هاست که به اثبات رسیده است. این گیاه، ضدّ صفرا و سنگ کیسه صفرا بوده؛ غلظت خون را کاسته؛ چربی خون را پایین می آورد؛ و با شستشوی کلیه، بـسـیـاری از بـیماری هایش را بهبود می دهد.گزنه، همچنین، ضدّ سرطان، ضدّ خونریزی، زیادکننده شیرمادر، برطرف کننده خستگی، ضدّ ریزش موی سر و مفید در درمان بیماری های پروستات است.

*دمنوش آرامش بادرنجبویه*
بادرنجبویه یا همان گیاه ملیسا باعث هضم راحت شده و اعصاب را آرام می کند. این گیاه همچنین برای تنظیم عملکرد تیروئید نیز مفید است. بادرنجبویه خواص آنتی اکسیدانی دارد و دم کرده ی آن نیز آرامش بخش است و با اضطراب مقابله می کند.

*دمنوش آرامش چای زرشک*
زرشک، طبیعتی سرد و خشک دارد و ضدّ صفرا، تقویت کننده معده، کبد و قلب، خنثی کننده سموم، برطرف کننده عطش و گرمازدگی(و تهوّع و استفراغ ناشی از آن) و بی اشتهایی است. زرشک، ضمن تصفیه خون، درمان بـسـیار خوبی برای فـشـار خـون بـالا(در افراد گرم مزاج) می باشد.

*دمنوش آرامش هل*
هل، سیستم عصبی، دستگاه تنفسی و دستگاه گوارشی را آرام می کند. علاوه بر این برای تقویت هوش و افزایش قدرت جنسی مفید است. در طب چینی از آن برای مقابله با مشکلات معده و روده ها استفاده می کنند. افزودن هل به دمنوش مورد نظر علاوه بر دگرگون کردن عطر و طعم آن باعث آرامش بیشتر می شود.

*دمنوش آرامش چای زعفران*
زعفران، طبیعتی گرم و خشک دارد و مقوّی قلب، محرّک قوای مغزی، شادی بخش، خنده آور، ضّدکرم خوردگی دندان، شستشودهنده کلیه، مقوّی معده، ضدّسرفه، ضدّحسّاسیت و خلط آور است. در هنگام زایمان برای تسهیل و تسریع روند زایمان می توان یک مثقال آن را دم کرده میل نمود امّا در دوران بارداری بهتر است از مصرف زیاد آن خودداری کرد.

*دمنوش آرامش دارچین*
از دارچین هر چه بگوییم کم است. این ادویه ی مفید برای تنظیم قند خون مفید است و خواص ضداسپاسمی دارد. دارچین ضد میکروب و ضد التهاب بوده و انرژی تان را افزایش می دهد. اگر از نفخ یا بی اشتهایی رنج می برید نیز می توانید به دارچین اعتماد کنید.

*دمنوش آرامش چای زیره سیاه*
طبیعت بسیار گرم زیره، چـربی اضافه بدن را می سوزاند و چاقی را برطرف می کند؛ فشارخون را افزایش می دهد وعلاوه برتصفیه خون، تقویت قلب وعروق وشـسـتـشـوی کـلـیـه، ضدّ زردی پوست، افزایش دهنده شیرمادر، ضدّنفخ و مقوّی معده می باشد.

*دمنوش آرامش چای به لیمو- زیرفون*
طبیعت این چای گرم بوده؛ در درمان سرماخوردگی، تشنّج، نقرس، دردهای سیاتیکی، غلظت خون، روماتیسم، بی خوابی های شبانه، میگرن، اضطراب، طپش قلب، سردرد، آسم، فشارخون و اسهال موثراست؛ همچنین این چای، تقویت کننده حافظه، شستشودهنده کلیه و مقوی معده است. مصرف این چای به علّت دارا بودن زیرفون، برای خانم های باردار ممنوع است.

----------


## maryam13

> چند دمنوش مفید برای آرامش اعصاب 
> *دمنوش آرامش چای بابونه*
> طبیعت آن، معتدل و در بابونه های صحرایی به سمت گرم و خشک است. ضدّ بلغم و صفرا و آرام بخش اعصاب، به ویژه اعصاب معده و روده و مقویّ آنها و شستشودهنده بسیارقوی کلیه ها و تقویت کننده کلّی سیستم عصبی است وعلاوه برآن، ضدّ تب، ضدّ انگل، ضدّ یبوست و اشتهاآور است. از جمله خواص دیگر بابونه می توان به تقویت حافظه، تقویت اعصاب، آرامش بخش و خواب آور، ضد تشنج، درمان اضطراب و استرس، درمان سرگیجه همچنین خواص قلب و عروقی بابونه شامل گشاد کننده عروق قلبی، پایین آورنده فشار خون، بهتر کردن خون رسانی به مغز و کلیه و . . .) رقیق کردن خون و کمک کننده به کم خونی اشاره کرد.
> 
> * دمنوش آرامش چای میوه گل نسترن*
> با ۱۵ عدد میوه گل نسترن یک دمنوش آرامبخش تهیه کنید. این چای با طبیعتی معتدل و تا حدّی خشک؛ سرشار از ویتامین ث بوده، در پیشگیری و درمان سرماخوردگی موثراست. میوه گل نسترن، فشارخون را کم کرده؛ ورم و درد کلیه را التیام و آن را شستشو می دهد؛ معده را تقویت می نماید و اثرات ضدّ اسهالی دارد.
> 
> * دمنوش آرامش چای سفید*
> چای سفید نیز مانند چای سبز بدون تخمیر تهیه می شود و در مقایسه با آن طعم ملایم تری دارد. خوشبختانه این چای نیز خواص بی شماری دارد و برای سلامتی مفید است. چای سفید کاهش دهنده ی کلسترول و فشارخون، ضدویروس و ضدباکتری، تقویت کننده ی لثه، کاهش دهنده ی قندخون، ضدسرطان، آرام بخش اعصاب، مقوی قلب و عروق، مقابله کننده با پوکی استخوان و مبازره کننده با آنفلوانزا می باشد. چای سفید چای مورد علاقه ی امپراتورهای چینی بوده است.
> ...


 نوش جان والا فک کنم شما بیشتر نیاز داری اعصابت اروم بشه تا هر کی یه حرفی زد مخالف نظر شما بود پاچشو نگیری

----------


## yashar.b

> نوش جان والا فک کنم شما بیشتر نیاز داری اعصابت اروم بشه تا هر کی یه حرفی زد مخالف نظر شما بود پاچشو نگیری


حرص نخور دمنوش بخور  :Y (559):

----------


## maryam13

> حرص نخور دمنوش بخور


نوش جان  :Yahoo (82):

----------


## مینووو

> اصلا  شما رتبه1کنکور  کوتاه میای؟ چرا فقط دنبال پست های دیگران هستین ....


اختیار داری رتبه 1 واس شماست که تو همه تاپیک ها اظهار نظرمیکنی وخودتو همه چیز دان میدونی :Yahoo (4): بیخیال دمنوشت از دهن نیافته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam13

> اختیار داری رتبه 1 واس شماست که تو همه تاپیک ها اظهار نظرمیکنی وخودتو همه چیز دان میدونیبیخیال دمنوشت از دهن نیافته


نوش جانت عزیز شما بنوش مثل اینکه حالت خوب نیست پاچه میگیری
گفتن یه حرف که افشار تا ماه اخرم میگه دیر نیست چه فشاری به شما وارد کرده صب تا شب دنبال این هستین ببینین کی حرفی بر خلاف شما زده

----------


## hamed_habibi

[QUOTE=sahar123;1416789]_اخوی شما خودتون فازتون مشخص نیس 

یه روز میگید نمیشه یه روز میگید میشه !!!


چرا منطقت بعضی دوستان فرومی ثبات نداره آخه 

_[/QUOTE
من عرض کردم رتبه دو رقمی سه رقمی وهمین طور درصد 70 80 توهمه دروس ممکن نیست نگفتم نمیشه اتفاقا همیشه گفتم میشه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> [/QUOTE
> من عرض کردم رتبه دو رقمی سه رقمی وهمین طور درصد 70 80 توهمه دروس ممکن نیست نگفتم نمیشه اتفاقا همیشه گفتم میشه


_
ولی من همیشه دیدم عرض کردید نمیشه حالا بیخیال مهم نیستش 

_

----------


## SinaAhmadi

مورد داریم میگه : من همیشه گفتم میشه! :Y (482): ..ولی سه رقمی نمیشه درصد 70 80 هم نمیشه  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (110): ..ینی میشه اش ازون میشه ها نیست..یه جور میشه ایه که فقط واسه خودش صدق میکنه..حالا مهم نیست واسه بقیه میشه یا نه ولی مهم اینه ایشون نظرشون اینه که همه چیز میشه ولی 3 رقمی نمیشه ! بعد میگه من کی گفتم نمیشه ! میگم میشه ولی زیر 1500 نمیشه  :Yahoo (76):  ! خدایا شکرت

----------


## hamed_habibi

میگم میشه میگی نمیشه میگم میخوام میگی نمیخوام :Yahoo (4):  بابا بخدا بقران از سال 94 تواین فاز کنکورم ی سال قبلشم کسال سوم بودم یعنی 93 پس نگید ک فلانه من شدم 4هزار برای من 1500شدن سخت نیست  پس نگید برای خودش میشه لطفا لطفا منطقی وامیدوار باشید

----------


## RGA

ای بابا...ولش کنید دیگه..راست میگه دیگه..همه میدونن تو چهار ماه نمیشه...معلومه که نمیشه..تو شش ماهم نمیشه...نمیشه که نمیشه...نمیشه ! نمیشه ! یعنی اینقدر خنگید که نمیدونید نمیشه ؟! پلاستیکی!

----------


## RGA

نمیشه دیگه..اینهمه درس..روخوانی هم بکنی،شش ماه بیشتر طول می کشه...مگه اینکه قبلش پایه ی خوب داشته باشی...از صفر،محاله...حتی در یک سال هم محاله...منتها اونایی که قبول میشن و مهربونن،میگن میشه...مهربونی که نشد نون و آب..مثل اینکه به یه کسی که سرطان پیشرفته داره،بگیم کلم بخور،یه ماهه خوب میشی...کلم آنتی اکسیدان داره..الکی !

----------


## MehranWilson

> نمیشه دیگه..اینهمه درس..روخوانی هم بکنی،شش ماه بیشتر طول می کشه...مگه اینکه قبلش پایه ی خوب داشته باشی...از صفر،محاله...حتی در یک سال هم محاله...منتها اونایی که قبول میشن و مهربونن،میگن میشه...مهربونی که نشد نون و آب..مثل اینکه به یه کسی که سرطان پیشرفته داره،بگیم کلم بخور،یه ماهه خوب میشی...کلم آنتی اکسیدان داره..الکی !


 :Yahoo (4):  اکانت فیک maryam13

----------


## RGA

این مشاورا و بیشتر معلم کنکورا هم فقط منو یاد خود فروشها میندازن...با شاگرد پسر،یه جور روش جذب دارن و چرندیات میگن برای جذبشون،با دخترا،یه جور بدتر !کار به سو استفاده از هر دو جنس هم میرسه!نمیگم فقط با دخترا..نمونه اش همون دبیرستان پسرانه که برای جذب بچه ها،بهشون فیلم بد میداد معاونش..توی دخترونه ها هم که غوغا میکنه....افشار یا هر کی..من نمیدونم این مشاور چی بود یهو مد شد...

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> این مشاورا و بیشتر معلم کنکورا هم فقط منو یاد خود فروشها میندازن...با شاگرد پسر،یه جور روش جذب دارن و چرندیات میگن برای جذبشون،با دخترا،یه جور بدتر !کار به سو استفاده از هر دو جنس هم میرسه!نمیگم فقط با دخترا..نمونه اش همون دبیرستان پسرانه که برای جذب بچه ها،بهشون فیلم بد میداد معاونش..توی دخترونه ها هم که غوغا میکنه....افشار یا هر کی..من نمیدونم این مشاور چی بود یهو مد شد...


https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%D8%AE%D8%AF%D8%B1

----------


## ayeh98

> نوش جان


سلام. شما دانشجوی آموزش ابتدایی دانشگاه فرهنگیان هستین یا آموزش ابتدایی دانشگاه آزاد؟

----------

